# Horrible Skeet Shooter



## Beaglernr (Dec 1, 2002)

Brooklyn sportsman club has a very nice sporting clays course and some good instructors. It is not skeet or trap but can help you with some basics and a fun shooting. They are pretty laid back, low key non judgemental.
Yellowstone...I just got back this week from two weeks out there fishing. Hope you had a great time, it is fantastic out there.


----------



## sasquatchpa (Jan 20, 2005)

Todd Bender
check out youtube video.
He is one of the best 
and practice, practice, practice. 

Good Luck!


----------

